
OmniPresence, Omni Group's new cloud sync service, hits all the right buttons - tekacs
http://www.macworld.com/article/2039524/omnipresence-the-omni-groups-new-cloud-sync-service-hits-all-the-right-buttons.html
======
tekacs
So the company blog post was posted to news a few days back[1] but somehow
there was no discussion or thoughts on the advantages of the service:

(open source client and server, over WebDAV against Apache (most any solid
WebDAV service should work - hell this makes it easy to host against AWS!),
seamless sync of the Dropbox sort, document-level sync ( _glares_ at iCloud))

In fact, OmniPresence seems to have completely gone under the radar on HN. It
seems surprising as the service seems to address huge swathes of the concerns
shared by much of the HN community about cloud data sync services.

[1]: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5745750>

